# Micro Bevel on Shigefusa Muki



## maxim (Mar 9, 2011)

Its how i put micro bevel on new Shigefusa Knife, Shigefusa tend to come with for thin and very fragile edge that why i always make micro bevel to reinforce the edge !
And BTW Tomato is very old in that video with very soft skin 

[video=youtube;eYLUd7G8Ud8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYLUd7G8Ud8&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that, Maksim. 

Rick


----------



## Darkhoek (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice, Max! Is that an Okudo you are using? Beautiful stone. 
DarkHOEk


----------



## maxim (Mar 9, 2011)

No.. just some unknown Suita i got  One of my fevered stones for finishing knifes


----------

